

What web based stack do I learn? - arzvi

I am astounded with the latest developments and daily advancements in the web tech. I feel I want to contribute to it and enjoy the pleasure of 'creating' stuff that I can show to the world. 
I have little Ruby and PERL knowledge and know what REST is and routes in ROR are. I feel ROR is getting phased out for javascript based developments after Twitter admitted the scaling problems. 
I would like to position myself for the future too and that is why I am stating about the scaling issue. I am a RDBMS DBA and DB development supervisor where I work on tuning and managing development for projects. 
I am looking forward to creating something and aligning myself for the future with the latest and proven tech. Please let me know where to start?<p>1. nosql? MongoDB? Redis? CouchDB? Cassandra?  Please let me know which one is neat implementation that I could learn and be able to adapt to other NoSQL dbs on demand,<p>2. Language - Ruby ? Python? Perl? PHP? javascript (is it even one??) 
3. Framework?? Do I need to learn framework to create stuff or can I get by with good knowledge of any new languages above in creating my own MVC or other architecture based apps?<p>Any interesting new tech that I can interest a mid-level DBA and Dev supervisor with a knack for tuning and optimizing db code?? AM just too bored......
======
wisty
CouchDB can basically run a web site by itself - it's all HTTP, Javascript,
and JSON. The wiki (<http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/>) is a good resource.

Mongo can be nicer to mess around with - it's fast and well documented and has
good clients, but it's not very safe for production (unless you set it up
correctly).

Redis is a data structure server - it's more for transient stuff than a
database. Cassandra is good, but bloated.

Rails and Django are both nice. So's Flask and Tornado (both minimal Python
frameworks).

Really, you don't need a perfect stack. You stack usually only gives you a
linear boost, which can be gained by better hardware (up to a point). Most
companies re-write bits of their stack, if they actually need to. It shouldn't
be a real concern.

